# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Выбор ноутбука для покупки

## Сергей Хлуденёв

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста выбрать ноутбук для работы. За чрезмерно высокими характеристиками не гонюсь. Нужен только для работы, играть на нем не будут. Но тем не менее нужен довольно быстрый ноут. 
Бюджет - 40000 руб. 
SSD не обязательно.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Рассматриваю варианты:
http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1012...las-h152-seryj
http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1011...133-zolotistyj
http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1004...409833-chernyj
http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1023...p002ur-chernyj
http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1007...x751ld-chernyj
http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1003...71g-348s-seryj 

Acer по характеристикам сильно уступает остальным, но почему-то дороже.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день!
Я бы взял Lenovo, либо Asus, схожи по начинке. Предпочитаю процессоры от Intel и видеокарты от nVidia.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Сергей Хлуденёв

А Dexp даже не стали рассматривать? 
Я вот ещё не пойму есть ли особая разница между intel core и intel pentium?
и почему acer такой дорогой) только из-за бренда? как думаете?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Конечно же есть. Серия intel core - это более производительные процессоры, нежели pentium, которые, как правило,  устанавливают в очень бюджетные ноутбуки.
Рекомендую рассматривать процессоры из серии intel core. 
Acer - это недорогой бренд. Если устройство стоит дорого, значит на то есть свои причины: производительная начинка или же ценовая политика продавца.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Екатерина111

Ну, если для работы, можно вот такой рассмотреть hp-probook-450 модель неплохая и довольно быстрая, да и о HP хорошо отзываются пользователи.

----------

